
Chinese government hackers penetrated EU communications network - JumpCrisscross
https://www.politico.com/story/2018/12/19/chinese-hackers-eu-communications-network-1040166
======
based2
[https://eur-lex.europa.eu/summary/glossary/coreu.html](https://eur-
lex.europa.eu/summary/glossary/coreu.html)

